# Seattle Sounders FC on HD Alternate Channel



## wsuladesigner (Jun 10, 2008)

I am sure I am not the only one who noticed, but I was able to find the Seattle Sounders FC match this past weekend on one of the HD alternate channels. 

I have checked the alternate channels in the past for college basketball and college football, but for some reason didn't even think about checking it for this game since it was being broadcast on a local Seattle affiliate.

Since E* doesn't have KONG HD I was a bit worried I wasn't going to be able to see any of the games being broadcast this season on KONG in HD. The schedule shows quite a few games on KING5, which I thought would be me only chance (other than the ESPN2 matches) to see them in HD.

Just out of curiosity I checked the ALT Sports channels at halftime and found it. I was pleasantly surprised and just wanted to give a heads up to all you other Sounders FC fans.


----------



## AlexT (Apr 24, 2007)

What channel number was this match shown on, the specific ALT Sports channel number?

What package do you have, and was this just content available locally in the Seattle DMA?


----------



## wsuladesigner (Jun 10, 2008)

I have the Classic Gold 250 Bonus Pak (at least that is what it says on my E* online account page). I do not know exactly which channel it was. Somewhere between 450 - 475 I think. 

About only being available to the Seattle, DMA...I have no idea. Unfortunately I do not know anyone who has E* so I wasn't able to figure out if it was only available locally. The next game is on FSC so I will check out the game after that I will pay more attention.


----------

